# water tower



## dkirksey

Here is pics of my homemade water tower made from some scrap wood, brass screws, wire, sheet metal, and wood glue. I also closed in my tunnel for a more realistic sound of the horn and whistle when the train exits. Plus a shot of my UP BIG BOY #4014. I filled in my roadbed with some pea sized gravel from a sand bag. A lot of work and not enough time in a day to do it.


----------



## concretepumper

Nice! :thumbsup: Looks like fun!


----------



## Big Ed

dkirksey said:


> Here is pics of my homemade water tower made from some scrap wood, brass screws, wire, sheet metal, and wood glue. I also closed in my tunnel for a more realistic sound of the horn and whistle when the train exits. Plus a shot of my UP BIG BOY #4014. I filled in my roadbed with some pea sized gravel from a sand bag. A lot of work and not enough time in a day to do it.



Is that a real rock boulder your tunnel goes through,or one of those fake boulders you can buy?


Get some search light cars and yard lights, then you can work through the night.

Nice work, I like.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Excellent job on the water tower ... looks great in the garden.

That loco needs its own zip code ... the thing is HUGE!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## juststartingout

I want to see more of your layout!

Do you take the trains in at night or do they stay on the track outside all the time?


----------



## dkirksey

I take the trains in at night, dont want any to come up missing! The layout is a work in progress I'm building now to the front yard will post pics soon.


----------



## juststartingout

dkirksey said:


> I take the trains in at night, dont want any to come up missing! The layout is a work in progress I'm building now to the front yard will post pics soon.


Good point! I guess I never thought about theft since I would be setting mine up inside a 6' locked privacy fence.

I was thinking more about weather.

I'll be watching for those pictures!


----------



## N-gauged

tjcruiser said:


> That loco needs its own zip code ... the thing is HUGE!


 
That's what she said!

That is a nice looking and huge steamer.
Great job on the water tower and on the inside of the tunnel.

Looking forward to more pics.
​


----------



## dkirksey

posted another pic, trains 11 it is my home built redwood bridge I will use going through my garden area heading out to the front yard. That is also my UP J1e Hudson from USAT inside the bridge. And thanks for all the nice comments on my railway.


----------



## dkirksey

more pics


----------



## tjcruiser

Beautiful!


----------

